# Canvas Stringlänge



## Flamefire (16. Nov 2006)

Hab ne Anwendung in J2ME fast fertig
jetzt habe ich das Problem: ich will in eine zeile(y-koordinate) 2 Strings mit ner verschiedenen font zeichenen
also 
	
	
	
	





```
g.drawString(s1,0,y,g.TOP|g.LEFT);
                            g.setFont(font2);
                            g.drawString(2,x,y,g.TOP|g.LEFT);
                            g.setFont(font1);
```
der 2.String soll 10 Pixel hinter dem erstem beginnen
wie kriege ich die (gezeichnete) Länge des Strings raus?
also i-was mit: ich übergebe den string und den font und kriege ne angabe in pixel zurück

gibts so was?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Nov 2006)

schau dir mal die Klasse FontMetrics an,
hoffentlic gibts die auch in J2ME


----------



## server007 (16. Nov 2006)

Ich hab mir grad die Doku von J2ME angeschaut, und in der Klasse Font hab ich die Methode stringWidth gefunden.
Nach meiner Ansicht gibt dies die Länge in Pixel des mitgegebenen Strings zurück.
Also:

```
Font f = Font.getFont();
int width = f.stringWidth("Hallo");
```

so müsste es, glaub ich, ausschauen.
Mfg
server007


----------

